# CharArrays vergleichen



## eQSupreme (5. Dez 2016)

Hey !
Ich sitze an einer Aufgabe bei der man zwei Zeichenfolgen in unterscheidliche Char-Arrays einliest. Nunsoll  man testen ob eine Zeichenfolge eines Char-Arrays in einem anderen Char-Array vorkommt, wie z.B.: "aus" kommt in "Haus" vor. 
Wie gehe ich hier am besten vor ?
habe mir überlegt es mit ArrayLists und der .contains( )-Mehode anzugehen komme hier jedoch auch nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## richie1995 (5. Dez 2016)

es gibt einen Befehl dafür. Der nennt sich contains(). 
also :
String  text = "blablabla"
String  text2 = "bla"

und jetzt machst du z.B folgende Abfrage:
if (text.contains(text2)){
dann passiert das und das... 

Hoffe es stimmt so aber ich glaube schon


----------



## DrZoidberg (6. Dez 2016)

Soll die gesamte erste Zeichenfolge in der zweiten vorkommen oder reicht es schon, wenn ein Teil der ersten in der zweiten vorkommt.


----------



## eQSupreme (7. Dez 2016)

DrZoidberg hat gesagt.:


> Soll die gesamte erste Zeichenfolge in der zweiten vorkommen oder reicht es schon, wenn ein Teil der ersten in der zweiten vorkommt.


Es reicht auch schon wenn nur ein Teil darin vorkommt.
Wie gesagt im Prinzip soll ich einfach testen ob irgend eine Zeichenfolge des einen Arrays auch im anderen vorkommt egal um welche sich es dabei handelt


----------



## DrZoidberg (7. Dez 2016)

Wie wäre es mit drei verschachtelten for Schleifen? In der ersten gehst du durch sämtliche Zeichen im ersten Array. In der zweiten Schleife durch alle Zeichen des zweiten Arrays und in der dritten testest du wie viele Zeichen übereinstimmen.


----------



## eQSupreme (8. Dez 2016)

DrZoidberg hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es mit drei verschachtelten for Schleifen? In der ersten gehst du durch sämtliche Zeichen im ersten Array. In der zweiten Schleife durch alle Zeichen des zweiten Arrays und in der dritten testest du wie viele Zeichen übereinstimmen.


Vielen dank für die Hilfe aber ich steh gerade echt auf dem Schlauch 
So wie ich deinen Vorschlag verstehe würde dass ja nur überprüfen ob gleiche Zeichen vorkommen.
Aber woher stelle ich fest, dass bei einem Treffer (gleiches Zeichen) die darauffolgenden Zeichen auch die selben sind, also dass es sich um eine Zeichenfolge handelt ?


----------



## DrZoidberg (9. Dez 2016)

Dafür ist die dritte Schleife da.


----------

